# verbs followed by "чтобы"



## gioralon

Hi there. I am looking for a list (even not entierly complete) of Russian verbes that will be followed by "чтобы" rather than "что". For example-
Я хочу *чтобы *она пришла
я прошу *чтобы*
надеюсь *чтобы*
 молюсь *чтобы*
Could anyone come up please with such a list of verbes or at least a great many of additional examples? Thanks.


----------



## Crescent

gioralon said:


> Hi there. I am looking for a list (even not entierly complete) of Russian verbes that will be followed by "чтобы" rather than "что". For example-
> Я хочу *чтобы *она пришла
> я прошу *чтобы*
> надеюсь *чтобы*
> молюсь *чтобы*
> Could anyone come up please with such a list of verbes or at least a great many of additional examples? Thanks.



Hi there!  To be honest, at first I was a bit confused as to what you meant when you asked for a list of verbs which are followed by this ''чтобы'', but now I think I understand what you mean (when I thought about French and Spanish, and all the verbs that take the subjunctive afterwards )
Firstly, I don't think there is a definitive ''list'' as such for these verbs. I believe that the usage of ''чтобы'' strongly depends on the context, and moreover - there is a rule (which I learned in Spanish  I didn't even realise we used it in Russian! ) which tells you when to use this after certain verbs:
When there is a change of subject between the first clause and the second clause, then you use ''чтобы'' and the verb in the past tense (correct me if I am wrong, dear foreros, but I don't think it matters whether it's the perfect or the imperfect. i.e. Я хочу чтобы он _пришел_. Я хочу чтобы он _сходил_ к ней. )
Another important thing to remember is that these verbs are ''verbs of emotion'' (I'm not sure if that's the technical name for them - but that's what my spanish teacher calls them  ). 
Here are some more I can think of right now:
* требовать*  Я _требую чтобы_ она немедленно пришла ко мне в кабинет.
* желать* Я _желаю чтобы _у вас с ним все было хорошо.

However, thinking about it I must add that some verbs like these would actually take the infinitive (and avoid the ''чтобы'') For example: Я _приказываю тебе перестать_ плакать немедленно! 
Я _прошу_ тебя _не делать этого_, я тебя умоляю! 

I hope this helps you a little bit (although I must admit that my list wasn't that long ) and I will try to think of more verbs like that in the meanwhile.


----------



## anderston

Господа! Перед "чтобы" почти всегда ставится запятая! 
Don't forget to put comma before "чтобы". It's compulsory in almost any case.


----------



## Crescent

anderston said:


> Господа! Перед "чтобы" почти всегда ставится запятая!
> Don't forget to put comma before "чтобы". It's compulsory in almost any case.



Really?  Oh dear, I'm terribly sorry for this! I...I'm sure somewhere in the back of my head I knew that (hehe *nervous giggle* ) but I have totally forgotten...  Спасибо Вам большое, Anderston! 

In that, case, my sincerest apologies to everyone:
Я _требую*,* чтобы_ она немедленно пришла ко мне в кабинет.
Я _желаю*,* чтобы _у вас с ним все было хорошо.


----------



## CrazyArcher

Well, the comma doesn't depend on "чтобы", it appears according to the rules of complex sentences: the two parts are divided with a comma.
Чтобы поехать на поезде, нужно купить билет.


----------



## marina6

gioralon said:


> Hi there. I am looking for a list (even not entierly complete) of Russian verbes that will be followed by "чтобы" rather than "что". For example-
> Я хочу *чтобы *она пришла
> я прошу *чтобы*
> надеюсь *чтобы*
> Thanks.



Sorry, this example is not correct:
Я надеюсь, что она придёт.​And here is my "list": verbs of motion.
Я иду в магазин, чтобы купить хлеб.
Она поедет в N. в следующие выходные, чтобы повидаться с друзьями.​So, "идти/ходить", "ехать/ездить", "прибывать", "прилетать" etc. in any tense.
But: all the subordinate clauses must answer the question 'what...for?' (зачем? с какой целью? для чего?)
By the way, in all of your examples (including "надеюсь, что") the question is 'what?'.


----------



## Maroseika

CrazyArcher said:


> Well, the comma doesn't depend on "чтобы", it appears according to the rules of complex sentences: the two parts are divided with a comma.
> Чтобы поехать на поезде, нужно купить билет.


In practice, this is all the same, because in most case *чтобы* is conjuction used to build compound sentences and therefore we may use at as a "marker" of such.
However there are rather rare case when *чтобы* is not a conjuction, but a particle. In this case no comma is required: 
Чтобы я никогда больше не слышал от тебя таких скверных слов!
Я много видел странных людей, но чтобы таких чудных - никогда!
We put comma here as well, becuase this is also compaund sentence, but conjuction here is *но,* while *чтобы* is a particle.


----------



## Maroseika

Criterion of Crescent seems to me excelent: *чтобы* is used in Subjunctive Mode (or Desirable which  roughly is quite the same), this is obligatory.
All other criteria are rather secondary and may confuse.


----------



## marina6

Well, and how about these examples?
Не беспокойся, я *помню, что* он приезжает в 5.
Я не помню, что он говорил.
Я *не помню, чтобы* он говорил такого.​The question in all of them is 'what?'


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> Well, and how about these examples?Не беспокойся, я *помню, что* он приезжает в 5.​Я не помню, что он говорил.​Я *не помню, чтобы* он говорил такого.​The question in all of them is 'what?'


But what's wrong then? 
We don't mean that чтобы is used *only* in Subjunctive (Desirable) Mode, but Subjunctive Mode can be expressed only with *чтобы* and never with *что*.
P.S. I'm afraid *такого* in your last example is in wrong case.


----------



## gioralon

Thank you all ребята, it was helpful and rather confusing, I'll just try to make the best of it.


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid *такого* in your last example is in wrong case.



Yes, I know, according to the grammar rule there must be "такое":
Я не помню, чтобы он говорил такое.​But I used the word "такого", because I'd say it exactly in that way.

By the way, I hoped that someone could explain me why "чтобы" is used there.


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> .
> But I used the word "такого", because I'd say it exactly in that way.
> 
> By the way, I hoped that someone could explain me why "чтобы" is used there.


It seems to me quite typical example of using conjunction *чтобы* in the Subjunctive Mode.
Let's compare with this sentence:
Я не помню, *что* он это говорил. 
This is just a declaration: I don't remember he said this. I.e. I'm not expressing any doubt in the fact that "he did say that", I'm just not aware of this fact, but reckon it quite possible. 
Now:
Я не помню, *чтобы* Том такое говорил.
This means or presumes that I think I remember everything what Tom has said, but I don't remember that he said *that, *which means that I doubt that he said *that, *i.e. I think he did not say that (otherwise I would remember!).


----------



## Icetrance

Maroseika said:


> It seems to me quite typical example of using conjunction *чтобы* in the Subjunctive Mode.
> Let's compare with this sentence:
> Я не помню, *что* он это говорил.
> This is just a declaration: I don't remember he said this. I.e. I'm not expressing any doubt in the fact that "he did say that", I'm just not aware of this fact, but reckon it quite possible.
> Now:
> Я не помню, *чтобы* Том такое говорил.
> This means or presumes that I think I remember everything what Tom has said, but I don't remember that he said *that, *which means that I doubt that he said *that, *i.e. I think he did not say that (otherwise I would remember!).


 
I'm very confused, to say the least.

This usage of "чтобы" is now pretty unclear to me, as the the only usages I knew of for "чтобы" were expressing desirability/wishes and "in order/so that". The only way, then, that I could rationalize the subjunctive in your example is if there were an implied emphasis on "trying" in remembering (desire or effort made to remember). So, I am either not as confused as I think, or more so than I could ever imagine (LOL). 

Also, I always that that "чтобы" as a subordinating conjugation must be followed by the past tense, but are there exceptions? Sometimes people use the present tense (and future, too, it seems) after the expression "не то, чтобы" as "не то, чтобы я не зто люблю". There may be other cases, too, where I seem not to always hear the past perfective.

I'd appreciate if some native speaker could clear up the confusion I'm having here.


----------



## viesis

Let me try to explain how I feel about this "чтобы"-thing. I see it somewhat different to Maroseika. 
1. I agree that "Я не помню, что он это говорил" is a declaration, and to me it sounds quite positive. 
2. If I say "Я не помню, чтобы Том такое говорил", I do not imply that I remember everything what Tom said. It's just a doubtful way of expressing that I don't remember Tom said this. Of course, the meaning of this phrase is a matter of perception and depends on the context. As to me, this phrase in Subjunctive Mood sounds like an evasive answer: "Tom may have said that or may have not, I can't remember". But it can also mean "I don't think Tom could say that". I.e. in this case Subjunctive Mood is used to express doubt.

The expression "не то, чтобы..." is the only case I can now think of when the present or future tense is used after "чтобы". This expression is also used to express uncertainty or doubt, and it's not actually Subjunctive Mood (IMHO). E.g. "не то, чтобы я это не люблю" can be translated into English as "I'd not say I don't like it" or "it's not that I don't like it".

Hope my explanation will be of some help.


----------



## Maroseika

Icetrance said:


> The only way, then, that I could rationalize the subjunctive in your example is if there were an implied emphasis on "trying" in remembering (desire or effort made to remember). So, I am either not as confused as I think, or more so than I could ever imagine (LOL).


 
In this case subjunctive expresses uncertainty: narrator is doubting in what he is saying and therefore his statement is passing to the plane of unreality.

Here is more evident example: Не может быть, чтобы он сказал это — It's impossible that he should have said that.

Я не помню, чтобы Том такое говорил - I presume I don't just cannot remember that he said this, but I doubt he could ever say this.




> Also, I always that that "чтобы" as a subordinating conjugation must be followed by the past tense, but are there exceptions? Sometimes people use the present tense (and future, too, it seems) after the expression "не то, чтобы" as "не то, чтобы я не зто люблю". There may be other cases, too, where I seem not to always hear the past perfective.



I believe Present Tense after чтобы in such (and any other) construction is wrong or at least is not literary.


----------



## Icetrance

Thank you both very much!


A"чтобы" clause after a verb of perception in the negative (realize, see, hear, etc) would mean that someone is doubting whether something happened or not, whereas a "что" clause with these verbs simply indicates that a person did not witness the event, even though he or she acknowledges that it happened.

Я не заменил, что он упал в обморок = I didn't notice him fainting/I didn't notice that he fainted (the man is known to have fainted, but you yourself just didn't happen to notice it)

Я не заменил, чтобы он упал в обморок = I did not notice him fainting/I didn't notice that he fainted (and you doubt he even did)


I was under that impression that "чтобы" is to always be followed by the "subjunctive" (past tense), even though the present and future is often used after a "не то, чтобы...". 

Nowadays, it seems quite acceptable, but is it really correct? 

And does anyone use the subjunctive after "не то, чтобы..." in everyday conversation (not just in literature)? I don't seem to hear it (I always use the subjunctive, so perhaps I've been sounding really weird LOL).


----------



## morzh

gioralon said:


> Could anyone come up please with such a list of verbes or at least a great many of additional examples? Thanks.



Great many....... ......I don't think anyone can list here a mere shred of what can be followed by "чтобы".

But here's a little...criteria.

Any verb that has possibility of being used with *dependent clause, expressing purpose*, may be followed by "чтобы".
As "чтобы" is so called "целевой союз" (conjunction of purpose).

1. It may be a request, or a question about possible request:
Я хочу, чтобы ты отошла.
Я прошу, чтобы Вы подписали документ.
Мне нужно, чтобы ты сходил в магазин.
Ты хочешь, чтобы я ушел?

2. Action.
Я пойду погулять, чтобы подышать свежим воздухом.
Я пишу это, чтобы Вы знали.....
Я работаю, чтобы мне было на что жить.
Я бегаю по утрам, чтобы быть в форме.

In short, almost any verb producing result, that has a purpose to it, may use "чтобы".

The sole purpose of "чтобы" is to point to the purpose. So, almost any verb you may think of can be used in this way.

I sit...why do I sit? I sit so I could rest - Я сижу, чтобы отдохнуть.
I sing....why do I sing? I sing so to share my good mood with people - Я пою, чтобы поделиться хорошим настроением.
I watch TV...why do I watch TV? I watch TV to entertain myself, and to watch the news. - Я смотрю телевизор, чтобы развлечься, и чтобы узнать новости.

I have just used three words I thought of right of the bat. So, if anyone tried to list all the verbs that could use "чтобы", he would probably have to list almost all verbs present in Russian.


----------



## viesis

Icetrance said:


> A"чтобы" clause after a verb of perception in the negative (realize, see, hear, etc) would mean that someone is doubting whether something happened or not, whereas a "что" clause with these verbs simply indicates that a person did not witness the event, even though he or she acknowledges that it happened.
> 
> Я не заме*т*ил, что он упал в обморок = I didn't notice him fainting/I didn't notice that he fainted (the man is known to have fainted, but you yourself just didn't happen to notice it)
> 
> Я не заме*т*ил, чтобы он упал в обморок = I did not notice him fainting/I didn't notice that he fainted (and you doubt he even did)


Yes, that's how I feel it. 
By the way, your example "Я не заметил, чтобы он упал в обморок" made me give a bit of thought to the matter. I realized that I would not say "...чтобы он упал...", but "...чтобы он падал...". The perfective aspect of the verb "упал" gives an impression that the action actually happened, so there's no place for uncertainty. In my opinion imperfective aspect is more appropriate here. However, these are peanuts. I've heard people use either aspect in such sentences.   



Icetrance said:


> I was under that impression that "чтобы" is to always be followed by the "subjunctive" (past tense), even though the present and future is often used after a "не то, чтобы...".
> 
> Nowadays, it seems quite acceptable, but is it really correct?


I don't think it's correct. Also, I think that "...не то, чтобы..." is only colloquial. 



Icetrance said:


> And does anyone use the subjunctive after "не то, чтобы..." in everyday conversation (not just in literature)? I don't seem to hear it (I always use the subjunctive, so perhaps I've been sounding really weird LOL).


Yes they use the subjunctive (past tense) after "не то, чтобы...". 

E.g. "не то, чтобы я хотел стать учителем" meaning "it's not that I want (now) to be a teacher". 

But in colloquial speech the subjunctive after "...не то, чтобы..." tends to be perceived as the real past tense. That's why in such cases the present and even future tense often appears in conversation, to distinguish between the time periods. So, the phrase "не то, чтобы я хотел стать учителем" may be (and often will be) understood as "it's not that I wanted (in the past) to be a teacher".

Anyway, again these are small things most people hardly ever notice.


----------



## Icetrance

viesis said:


> Yes, that's how I feel it.
> By the way, your example "Я не заметил, чтобы он упал в обморок" made me give a bit of thought to the matter. I realized that I would not say "...чтобы он упал...", but "...чтобы он падал...". The perfective aspect of the verb "упал" gives an impression that the action actually happened, so there's no place for uncertainty. In my opinion imperfective aspect is more appropriate here. However, this is all just peanuts . I've heard people use either aspect in such sentences.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's correct. Also, I think that "...не то, чтобы..." is only colloquial.
> 
> 
> Yes they use the subjunctive (past tense) after "не то, чтобы...".
> 
> E.g. "не то, чтобы я хотел стать учителем" meaning "it's not that I want (now) to be a teacher".
> 
> But in colloquial speech the subjunctive after "...не то, чтобы..." tends to be perceived as the real past tense. That's why in such cases the present and even future tense often appears in conversation, to distinguish between the time periods. So, the phrase "не то, чтобы я хотел стать учителем" may be (and often will be) understood as "it's not that I wanted (in the past) to be a teacher".
> 
> Anyway, again, these are just small things that most people (would) hardly ever notice.


 
I can't tell you how much I've appreciated your explanations.  

Everything is so much clearer now!

Yes, the imperfective is better (more logical, if you will), but, like you said, you do hear both.

Ты лучшая!


----------



## viesis

Icetrance said:


> I can't tell you how much I've appreciated your explanations.
> 
> Everything is so much clearer now!
> 
> Yes, the imperfective is better (more logical, if you will), but, like you said, you do hear both.
> 
> Ты лучшая!


First of all I must apologize for my English. It's awkward sometimes and wants some practice.

And... I am a male.


----------



## viesis

morzh said:


> Great many....... ......I don't think anyone can list here a mere shred of what can be followed by "чтобы".
> 
> But here's a little...criteria.
> 
> Any verb that has possibility of being used with *dependent clause, expressing purpose*, may be followed by "чтобы".
> As "чтобы" is so called "целевой союз" (conjunction of purpose).


OK, let's get back to our sheep.
I guess that the topic starter didn't mean purpose clauses, but the clauses like e.g. "Я хочу, чтоб к штыку приравняли перо." or "Я боялся, чтоб в помысле смелом ты меня упрекнуть не могла", which are not purpose clauses. In Russian they are called "придаточные изъяснительные". They require such conjunctions as "что", "как", "будто", "чтобы", "когда".


----------



## morzh

I honestly fail to see the difference. I actually would put them in the same category. I did not use exact linguistic terms (I'm no linguist) but to me "Я хочу, чтоб к штыку приравняли" clearly has a purpose: If I want something, what else is it but a purpose?

Я хочу есть: моя цель - поесть.
Я хочу, чтобы ты ушла: - моя цель, чтобы ты ушла.

И "чтобы", в общем, действительно называется "подчинительным союзом с целевым или изъяснительным значением".

Посмотрим на примеры автора поста:

Я хочу *чтобы *она пришла - моя цель, чтобы она пришла.
я прошу *чтобы* - цель моей просьбы
надеюсь *чтобы *
 молюсь *чтобы - цель моей молитвы*

В общем, можно добавить к тому, что  я говорил, сделав это "dependent clause *expressing purpose or explanation*". But it does not change much.

PS (sorry for offtopic) When you use a Russian movie quote as an introductory, you can only count on people like you and I to get it. The rest will be ignorant as to the meaning.


----------



## viesis

Well, I see the difference (or at least I think that I see it ). Let's try to put a question to the second part of the sentence "Я хочу, чтобы ты ушла." : "I want (what?)", it's not the same as I want (for what purpose?). When you say "Я хочу, чтобы ты ушла" you may have the purpose to get her out, but you may not read this purpose into the sentence. It's a matter of formal structure of the sentence. Actually, your purpose is expressed in the form of a wish: "Я хочу (чего?),..." and the second part just explains that wish (that's why it's called "изъяснительное").


----------



## morzh

Well, we can try to bring up lots of details, but then we will be talking to each other rather than helping the person who asked the question.

He (or she?) wanted lots more examples.
I think it is impossible to list all possible examples.

But my point was (and is): in the simplest possible way, let's try to explain the situations where "чтобы" is used.

1) Explanation, 2) purpose. What else is there?

Then give couple of example of each, and be done with it.


----------



## viesis

morzh said:


> Посмотрим на примеры автора поста:
> 
> Я хочу *чтобы *она пришла - моя цель, чтобы она пришла.
> я прошу *чтобы* - цель моей просьбы
> надеюсь *чтобы *
> молюсь *чтобы - цель моей молитвы*


Вы путаете цель и предмет просьбы, молитвы и т.п. 
Возьмем предложение "Я хочу, чтобы она пришла". Формально в нем нет цели. Цель говорящего по отношению к женщине не выражена. Его целью может быть поужинать с ней, потанцевать и т.п., но этой цели нет в предложении. А что есть в предложении? Есть желание, которое выражено в главном предложении глаголом "хочу", а в придаточном предложении оно характеризуется более подробно, изъясняется.

Если предположить, что в предложении "Я хочу, чтобы она пришла" выражена цель, то это будет выглядеть так, как если бы целью акта хотения был ее приход, то есть "я сижу и хочу, хочу, хочу, в результате чего она и придет". 



morzh said:


> PS (sorry for offtopic) When you use a Russian movie quote as an introductory, you can only count on people like you and I to get it. The rest will be ignorant as to the meaning.



Sorry, who used a Russian movie quote?


----------



## viesis

morzh said:


> Well, we can try to bring up lots of details, but then we will be talking to each other rather than helping the person who asked the question.
> 
> He (or she?) wanted lots more examples.
> I think it is impossible to list all possible examples.
> 
> But my point was (and is): in the simplest possible way, let's try to explain the situations where "чтобы" is used.
> 
> 1) Explanation, 2) purpose. What else is there?
> 
> Then give couple of example of each, and be done with it.


You are right. "чтобы" can be used after too many verbs to list them all. It's important to define the type of dependent clause and use an appropriate conjunction.

1) dependent clauses of purpose 
"Я купил телевизор (с какой целью?), чтобы ты мог смотреть фильмы"  (I bought a TV-set (for what purpose?), so that you could watch movies)
"Я разбил окно (с какой целью?), чтобы мы могли выбраться из здания" (I broke the window (for what purpose?), so that we could get out of the building)

2) dependent clause of explanation
"Я хочу (чего?), чтобы ты вернул мне карандаш"  (I want (what?) that you give me the pencil back)
"Я попросил (что?), чтобы они закрыли дверь" (I asked (what?) that they close the door) 

Translation of the last two sentences are closer to the Russian original, although they can be better translated using Complex Object.


----------



## morzh

viesis said:


> You are right. "чтобы" can be used after too many verbs to list them all. It's important to define the type of dependent clause and use an appropriate conjunction.



Actually, it may be used after almost any verb. That's the problem.


----------



## Icetrance

viesis said:


> First of all I must apologize for my English. It's awkward sometimes and wants (needs) some practice.
> 
> And... I am a male.


 
I'm very sorry, as I thought you were female

Всё-таки, ты самый лучши!

Мой русский язык ужасный (свободно я признаваю этo).


FYI, morzh, "if I were" is more correct than "if I was".


----------



## morzh

Icetrance said:


> FYI, morzh, "if I were" is more correct than "if I was".



I know that. Where did I say "If I was"? (not that I never say that, egregious as it is,  I do sometimes, but I can't find it in this thread).


----------



## Icetrance

morzh said:


> I know that. Where did I say "If I was"? (not that I never say that, egregious as it is,  I do sometimes, but I can't find it in this thread).


 

Sorry...just imagining things...please do forgive me...


----------



## Icetrance

You also use "чтобы" to show non-existence of what ever it may be in the subordinate clause. I can't think off-hand of any example.


----------



## Maroseika

Icetrance said:


> You also use "чтобы" to show non-existence of what ever it may be in the subordinate clause. I can't think off-hand of any example.


Не помню, чтобы ты такое говорил.
Не бывало еще такого, чтобы кошки летали.
Никогда такого не было, чтобы ничего не было.


----------



## Russianer

gioralon said:


> Hi there. I am looking for a list (even not entierly complete) of Russian verbes that will be followed by "чтобы" rather than "что". For example-
> Я хочу *чтобы *она пришла
> я прошу *чтобы*
> надеюсь *чтобы*
> молюсь *чтобы*
> Could anyone come up please with such a list of verbes or at least a great many of additional examples? Thanks.



Так слово "чтобы" можно состыковать практически с любым глаголом.. 
Только не забывайте запятые ставить. ) 
На машине я еду, чтобы быстрее доехать..  
Я дарю ей цветы, чтобы ей было приятно..
Я смотрю новости , чтобы быть в курсе событий..
Я зачем-то тут на этом сайте пишу, чтобы вам помочь..


----------

